# Auto Grafisch Pimpen



## ominglow (20. September 2006)

Hey liebe Gemeinschaft.

Wollte euch mal anfragen ob mir jemand ein gewisses Auto Optisch voll "Aufmotzen" könnte... wäre sehr dankbar da ich noch nicht so wirklich ein P.I.M.P darin bin.., (auch um Ideen zu sammeln...

Es handelt sich um dieses Fahrzeug --> http://img166.imageshack.us/img166/180/bmwyo3.jpg


Gruss + gutenacht


----------



## Alexander Groß (20. September 2006)

Falsches Forum. Versuch es mal über die Hauptübersicht ziemlich weit unten ist ein Jobforum.

Alex


----------



## The_Maegges (20. September 2006)

Meinste so?
Sry, dass es nur so wenig ist.
Habe heute nicht mehr wirklich Zeit dafür, aber soviel musste noch sein  

Tipp, falls du es selbst versuchen willst:
- Kopieren + Einfügen
- Radiergummi
- Stempelwerkzeug

Das sind die drei Freunde, die dir bei solchen Dingen am Meisten helfen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. September 2006)

Hi,
also wie immer wird hier selber gemacht. Hilfestellung um das zu lernen geben wir natürlich gerne auch links zu Tutorials.
Desweitern htas so was heir schon mal gegeben. Was verstehst du eigentlich unter "Aufmotzen". Willst du so ein Auto haben welches aussieht als wäre es zusammen geschrumpft oder was soll geändert werden?

Gruß


----------



## ominglow (21. September 2006)

The_Maegges hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Meinste so?
> Sry, dass es nur so wenig ist.
> Habe heute nicht mehr wirklich Zeit dafür, aber soviel musste noch sein
> 
> ...




Ja genau so...! es sollte einfach noch das ganze auto zu sehen sein..! 
Mit "aufmotzen" meinte ich zb. bischen stylerische Felgen etc..

Ich bis ja noch am lernen mit dem "pimpen" wär einfach schön wenn jemand kurz ziet hätte mir das zu machen...wäre sehr nett (grosse vorstellungen davon habe ich nicht...allso lasst euch freien kreativen lauf..bin mit allem zufrieden!

gruss ominglow


----------



## Alexander Groß (21. September 2006)

Warum sollen wir das für dich machen? Les dich erst einmal in die Materie ein.

Hier eine Seite wo viel virtuell aufgemotzt wird: http://kult21.de/index.php

Und dann zeig uns mal deine Fortschritte.


Alex


----------



## Malaxo (21. September 2006)

Vor ein paar Jahren mal gemacht da wusste ich gerade mal wie man Photoshop schreibt  

http://malaxo.ch/nothomepage/accord2.jpg
http://malaxo.ch/nothomepage/Honda-Accord2b.jpg

Damit will ich sagen, es ist nicht so schwer ausser du willst was abartig cooles


----------



## ominglow (21. September 2006)

alexandergross hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum sollen wir das für dich machen? Les dich erst einmal in die Materie ein.
> 
> Hier eine Seite wo viel virtuell aufgemotzt wird: http://kult21.de/index.php
> 
> ...




1. mal vielen Dank für den Link

2. Hatte ich nur diese Leute angesprochen die für so etwas ein wenig Zeit/Lust haben! 
 Ich bin mich schon am einarbeiten jedoch bräuchte ich viel mehr Zeit als jemand der eingearbeitet ist.. + diese "mehr" Zeit habe ich leider nich zur verfügung...! Es wäre also sehr nett wen mir jemand diesen Gefallen machn könnte. (auch als ansporn für mich)

Gruss+Danke ominglow


----------



## ph0en1xs (21. September 2006)

1,2,3.....Test....Test...1,2,3.....


PIMP


......wat soll ich sagen....sieht doch anders aus!

naja war jetzt nur 'n Hüftschuss.


@ malaxo: Da war wohl NFSU im Spiel!


----------



## The_Maegges (21. September 2006)

So, hab mal ne Zeitlang rumgespielt.

Hier das Original: http://bestcars.free.fr/Mondial2002/Lamborghini Murcielago 3.jpg

Meine Version hängt an.


----------



## ph0en1xs (21. September 2006)

Geil...nettes Airbrusch!

Aber die Kiemen vorne rechts sind leicht unscharf am oberen Ende!

Doch...ziemlich cool!

Warum hast du den Autoputzer im HG nicht noch weg geballert!?


----------



## ominglow (21. September 2006)

The_Maegges hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So, hab mal ne Zeitlang rumgespielt.
> 
> Hier das Original: http://bestcars.free.fr/Mondial2002/Lamborghini Murcielago 3.jpg
> 
> Meine Version hängt an.




Ja sieht sehr schön aus...
aber kannst du das auch mit meinem vorgegeben Fahrzeug? Schliesslich bräuchte ich dieses wenn möglich...!?


vielen Dank. 
ominglow


----------



## The_Maegges (21. September 2006)

ph0en1xs hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Geil...nettes Airbrusch!
> 
> Aber die Kiemen vorne rechts sind leicht unscharf am oberen Ende!
> 
> ...



Klar, das kann man fixen. 
Vorausgesetzt man hat mehr Zeit. Den Fuzzi im HG wegzupolieren braucht schon etwas.

@ominglow: Können ist nicht das Problem. Muss mal schauen, ob ich das irgendwann die Tage mal zwischendurch erledigen kann, aber fest versprechen kann ich es nicht.


----------



## ph0en1xs (21. September 2006)

Ja,ja,ja die Zeit!
Kenn ich.

werd mal versuche am Samstag was zu reissen und hoch zu laden....da hab ich vielleicht Zeit.
Trzdm:geiles Teil


----------



## Malaxo (22. September 2006)

@ph0en1xs

Hm... nicht umbedingt NFSU glaube da war es noch nicht aktuell.... recht alt und lahm mein Pimp - Farbwechsel, tiefer gelegt, möchte gern brushes drauf getan, Fenster getönt, Griffe weg genommen, Lichter hinten und vorne verändert, "Neon" und andere Felgen.... es ist kaum was an der Carosserie gemacht worden, weill ich das damals noch nicht konnte....

Hätte wieder mal lust was zu Pimpen mal schauen was ich jetzt so drauf habe... also wenn ich mal Zeit habe mache ich auch ein Exemplar für dich... ***WENN***

Gruss


----------



## ph0en1xs (22. September 2006)

***WENN*** du Zeit hast?...oder war das noch an ne andere Bedingung geknüpft 

Gruss


----------



## Malaxo (22. September 2006)

Wollte das wenn nur noch einmal hervorheben

Wenn die langeweile grösser ist als 3 stunden, dann werde ich es machen, ansonsten SORRY


----------



## ominglow (22. September 2006)

Uii ja das wäre sehr nett von euch...



danke...schöner nachmittag ominglow


----------



## ShadowMan (22. September 2006)

Hi ominglow!

Warum gibst du Malaxo nicht einfach 10 Euro, dann macht er dir das bestimmt, du hast was davon, er hat was davon und es wäre defintiv fair für den Arbeitsaufwand...wo wir wieder beim Jobforum wären, denn auch ewiges betteln sollte nicht immer zum Erfolg führen...und falls doch werde ich gleich mal den nächsten Ferrarihändler aufsuchen und schauen, wie lange ich da betteln muss *g*

Also das ist nicht böse gemeint, aber in der Zeit du hier wartest, hättest du das locker hinbekommen, da bin ich mir sicher! 

Wozu brauchst du das Auto denn so dringend? Jetzt sag bitte nicht für kommerzielle Zwecke!

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Malaxo (22. September 2006)

Hehe 10Euro von denen hätte ich nichts Diese 10Euro müsste ich zuerst in Schweizer Franken umtauschen da ist mir der aufwand zu gross

Wenn ich das mache dann aus gefallen + freude für mich ein bischen zu sehen was ich so drauf habe  

Mal schauen ob es sich das Weekend ergibt...


----------



## ominglow (22. September 2006)

ShadowMan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi ominglow!
> 
> Warum gibst du Malaxo nicht einfach 10 Euro, dann macht er dir das bestimmt, du hast was davon, er hat was davon und es wäre defintiv fair für den Arbeitsaufwand...wo wir wieder beim Jobforum wären, denn auch ewiges betteln sollte nicht immer zum Erfolg führen...und falls doch werde ich gleich mal den nächsten Ferrarihändler aufsuchen und schauen, wie lange ich da betteln muss *g*
> 
> ...




1. solche Post bringen mir rein gar nichts ehrlich gesagt...und nich alle sind so geldgierig wie du.. vielleicht haben sie einfach spass an der Materie.. und nehmen sich mal 10-15 min Zeit... ist ja auch gutes Training...



@Malaxo da ich auch schweizer bin...müssten wir nichts umtauschen^^

mfgominglow


----------



## ikon (22. September 2006)

Hi,

Du scheinst die Grundlagen eines solchen HILFE-Forums nicht ganz zu verstehen. 

Du hast eine Anfrage zu kreativer Arbeit in einem bestimmten Programm. Da Du keine Lust hast "Dich in die Materie" einzuarbeiten, möchtest Du, daß jemand es für Dich macht. Dazu fallen mir 3 Lösungen ein: Du kennst jemanden der das umsonst für Dich macht und nichts besseres zu tun hat(oder einfach Spaß an der Sache hat, Du suchst Dir einen dummen der seine Arbeit nicht zu werten versteht oder suchst Dir einen Profi und bezahlst ihn demtsprechend. Alles gar kein Problem, ABER: für genau olche Anfragen gibt es das Job Forum. Da Du auch unter Zeitdruck stehst, schließ ich einfach mal daraus, daß es auch nicht erinmal für Dich selbst ist. Ich find es dazu offen gesagt ziemlich dreist, die Leute hier auf dem Board als Geldgierig zu bezeichnen wenn Du nicht einmal die Zeit oder Lust hast es selbst zu probieren, denn wenn dem so wär, dann wüsstest Du vielleicht auch, wieviel Zeit es kostest sich ein Programm wie Photoshop anzueignen um damit produktiv arbeiten zu können, und warum manche Leute für solche arbeiten viel Geld bezahlen

 Wenn Du dennoch nicht verstehen solltest worum es in einem HILFE-Forum geht und obendrein noch anfängst Leute hier zu beleidigen, solltest Du Dir vielleicht ein anderes Board suchen. Vielleicht sind Dir die Mods dabei ja behilflih (in Form von Beitrag löschen, User-bannen etc.).

Ich hoffe sehr, daß hier keiner so blöd ist Dir das "mal so eben" zu machen.

Gruß,
ikon


----------



## ominglow (22. September 2006)

ikon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Du scheinst die Grundlagen eines solchen HILFE-Forums nicht ganz zu verstehen.
> 
> ...



UiUiUi 1. Ich habe Photoshop keine Diskusion.
2. Fragte ich hier einfach nach ob jemand interesse hätte....und wollte nich gerade alle kritisanten dieses Boards aufrufen um mir mein Thema vollzulabbern...ich weiss ich habes in die falsche forum gepostet... 0 problem. kann immer noch verschoben werden
3. Ich Fragte einfach die AN die Zeit und lust haben jemandem einen Gfallen zu tun... in der Zeit wo du hier rumlaberst...hättstest du mir schon längst n Gefallen machen können...warum das gelaber....!? Helft doch den Leuten statt sie immer zu beschwichtigen...und was nicht gut und was gut ist und was kostet blabla wer will dass höhren? Gibt sicher ein Feedback irgend wo hier...schreibt es dort rein....merci


Mfg.


----------



## Alexander Groß (22. September 2006)

Dir ist bewusst das du es im falschen Forum gepostet hast aber trotzdem machst du weiter.
Jetzt beleidigst du auch noch andere. Was soll das denn?

Alex


----------



## ikon (22. September 2006)

Ich glaub dieser Thread bedarf keine Worte mehr...


----------



## ph0en1xs (22. September 2006)

Doch 
Der hier geht noch



			
				ominglow hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .. und nehmen sich mal 10-15 min Zeit... ist ja auch gutes Training...



WOW...10-15 min...für Freistellen,Stempeln,Färben,Retuschieren...und und und....

Fängst Du am besten gleich mal mit "Taining" an.
Sagst dann mal Bescheid wenn du bei 15 min angekommen bist.

Aber will hier auch nich mitstänkern.Dafür is 'n Forum nicht da.
Hätte auch nur aus Spass an der Freude hier was hochgeschupst.
Schade eigentlich


----------



## Maik (22. September 2006)

ominglow hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]  in der Zeit wo du hier rumlaberst...hättstest du mir schon längst n Gefallen machen können...warum das gelaber....!?  [...]


Du solltest Dir gut überlegen, in welchem Ton Du hier mit den Usern sprichst und bei Unklarheiten einen Blick in die Netiquette werfen.

*closed*


----------

